# Do I need a new oil cooler or just a seal?



## jonathan878 (Mar 5, 2010)

I have a 2001.5 passat wagon with 2.8L 30V V6
I think I have a problem with my oil cooler. I have noticed a white substance in my oil which I suspect to be from coolant mixing with oil. 
I know that on other engines, if the seal is bad, oil will drip out and no coolant/oil mixing will occur internally, but this seal looks more complicated than a normal o-ring type found on other engines. 

Is it possible that I only need to replace this seal, or do I need to replace entire oil cooler? 









_Modified by jonathan878 at 6:26 PM 3-4-2010_


_Modified by jonathan878 at 6:31 PM 3-4-2010_


----------



## A2Carat (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: Do I need a new oil cooler or just a seal? (jonathan878)*

A little white substance could be regular condensation. You see this in colder weather with shorter trips as the engine doesn't get up to operating temperatures. If your coolant level isn't dropping, there's no reason to suspect the seal/cooler. Take a picture of the 'white substance' and post it up.


----------

